# Anregungen für Schulzeichnung/Malerei



## Netos (28. November 2005)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Bildvorlage, auf welche ich mich stützen kann ect.

Thema: Technik, Dinamik, Schnelligkeit, bewegung ect.

Bsp. Querschnitt eines Automotors, das inntere einer Uhr.

Die oben genannten Bsp. erachte ich für ziemlich billig und haben nicht den gewissen pep..
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich Bildmaterial bekommen würde, nöigenfalls auch über die Bsp. Themen, über die Google Bildfunktion hab ich einfach nicht das passende gefunden  

danke für eure anregungen.

Netos


----------



## ShadowMan (30. November 2005)

Hi Netos!

Dazu kannst du prinzipiell jedes Objekt nehmen, das aus der Technik stammt, denn Dynamik, Schnelligkeit und Bewegung lassen sich auch durch Speedlines oder ähnliches erzeugen. Worum geht es denn genau? Denn einfach viele verschiedene Dinge aufzählen wäre nicht gerade vielversprechend.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

